# Team Drago/Pot - Malc/X3 Diet, (Loz optional)



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

7am: 8 whole eggs scrambled/poached + 10ml measure flaxseed powder/Omega 3 caps + green tea + Extreme Krevolution

9am: 200g chicken/Turkey/lean beef + broccoli/spinach/fennel/celery root + garlic + fenugreek + EVOO + 10ml flax/omega 3 caps

12pm: 200g Salmon/Mackeral, salad + broccoli/spinach/fennel/celery root + vinegar

3pm: Two scoops of Extreme Pro 6 Protein with 1 serving of natural peanut butter with water + almonds/brazils/cashews

6pm: 200g chicken/Turkey/lean beef + broccoli/spinach/fennel/celery root + garlic + fenugreek + EVOO + 10ml flax/omega 3 caps + Omega 3 caps + vinegar

Extreme Liquid Fury (15 minutes pre training)

7pm: hour weight training, 30 mins HIIT

2 scoops Extreme pro-6 g + 20g leucine/Extreme BCAA's + Extreme Krevolution

9.30pm: Calcium Caseinate/Extreme Pro6 + cottage cheese + 10ml measure of flax seed + almonds/brazils/cashews

EVERY SATURDAY 

Pre training meal pick a 2 hour slot eat 300 - 600g g of relatively complex carbs (rice, potato, cous cous, bulgar wheat, wholewheat pasta) - Resume regular diet


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

On this routine I'd keep cardio at SSCV - same compound lifting rules apply

You'll be happy to know you can add -

Artichoke

Turnips

Asparagus

Eggplant

Radishes

Cabbage

Spinach

Dark Green Lettuce

Green or red pepper

Cucumber

Broccoli

Green beans

Wherever you want


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

I have been looking to reduce my carbs and cut a little.

What's is the break down of your proposed diet? ie carbs, protein, fats and total calories?

I may run diet alongside your competition but wont be exact because I eat in hotels mostly when working.

It will be interesting to see how this comp pans out.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

As ever you'll all have different calorific requirements - so I'd ask you to use http://www.musclechat.co.uk/general-diet-nutrition-questions/29824-intermediates-formulating-your-diet.html and adapt portion sizes accordingly


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi Mighty - The carbohydrates should be minimal enough to generate a state of ketosis which is what I'm aiming for. The macro ratios will change slightly with each of the guys.

I did think about running a 33/33/33 based diet of % calories for example. But for the competition I think it requires too much precision which is why I've left a lot of the weights out.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

mightymariner said:


> I may run diet alongside your competition but wont be exact because I eat in hotels mostly when working.


Me too. Extreme has a nice piece of kit which I'm looking into buying. 3 Meal Bag - Extreme Nutrition Sports Nutrition | Bodybuilding Supplements | Fitness Clothing


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Every Saturday? I don't currently train Saturdays... Currently Monday, wednesday n Friday.

I'll work all the weights out tomorrow, n post it up for you to double check.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Then enjoy your Saturday afternoon binge


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Do McDonald's count lol... ?


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

They'd be fine on Team Rocky...


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Lol... Who's needs that greasy crap


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Which option shall i go for YG do you think i should go for the same diet as x3 optional just weighed myself and 91.5kg ? also

1. How many caps on the omega3 fish oils and how many grams of kre alk

2. how much cottage cheese would you suggest

3. do i carry on my cardio days when not lifting as planned


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

trust me i can eat easily eat 200g of meat in one sitting easily

I worked it as follows

fmass 13.65 ffm 78.35 rmr2223 exercise 1-6 to 1.7 moderate

maint cals 3500

met6 weight expenditure 1656

met 7 running expenditure 966 so

weight training day 5434

running day 4834

think i will go for this diet along with x3 and see how i go


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

How did you work all that out Loz ?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

on the thread yg posted up previous page on how to work out what you need to maintain dependant on what types of excercise you are doing there a link on the previous page, i do a bit of running you see so this hhas an affect i wll get yg to check but its al there i think bud looks as though im gonna be eating a **** load of broc and spinach


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

PARKY - When do you want me to take a glucose reading? The kit should be here by next week, hopefully thats OK dude.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

thats a point do i need one too??? didnt think i did


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

there seems to be a lot of eggs also first thing will i be fine with that amount of yolks? seems a lot ????


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Should be fine as there's not many carbs in the diet.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I didn't know you could get natural peanut butter ?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Dont think I will have time buy any gonna be busy cooking mostly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

jordan0689 said:


> I didn't know you could get natural peanut butter ?


Whole Earth I believe is the easiest supermarket brand. Some of the bulk suppliers also do almond butter.


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Be good to see how much more this will cost... The mrs wasn't best impressed lol but that's because parky put down different choices for each source so looks like more. That's my excuse anyway


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Can't beat whole

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

My life for the next three months

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

That is indeed the one


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ah ideal Loz I'll get myself some of that is it much difference to sun pat ? Lmao


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

9 &12meals done

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Bad news guys... I've got a stomach bug which had also come with abdominal cramps ?

Should I rest till its cleared? Listen to my body?

Or just carry on through the pain?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Rest mate. Your body needs rest to repair if you go putting extra stress on it your risk prolonging your illness an possibly making it worse.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Fresh broccoli loz? All my veg is from Iceland 

I worked out my days food costs about £7 I think...


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

jordan0689 said:


> Ah ideal Loz I'll get myself some of that is it much difference to sun pat ? Lmao


its got no added sugar mate tbh i cant the diffrence i purchase this one cos they dont add stuff to it apart from palm oil


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

X3_1986 said:


> Bad news guys... I've got a stomach bug which had also come with abdominal cramps
> 
> Should I rest till its cleared? Listen to my body?
> 
> Or just carry on through the pain?


 rest as advised mate


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

BJ said:


> Fresh broccoli loz? All my veg is from Iceland
> 
> I worked out my days food costs about £7 I think...


 was being lazy today 400g per pack saved me measuring it, been really busy today only, might try iceland mate to be honest i buy fresh most days to be fair so this will cost me,so will start to look around when i get more time


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Loving the dedication and the photos guys. Keep it coming.

BJ, yes mate - its the same price or roundabouts but I believe its 96% peanuts (Loz if I'm right that just makes me sad), with palm oil and no added sugar. You can get it in a more pure natural form, but whole earth will do.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Parky I've just had my first shake with flaxseed powder in, not nice!!!


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

BJ said:


> Parky I've just had my first shake with flaxseed powder in, not nice!!!


You're losing some serious man points with all this complaining  I actually think it makes the casein taste better.

And another thing... Liquid Fury tastes nice - what is wrong with everyone.....


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

And this isn't even your bloody diet


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Haha, I love a good moan...


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

i added some cinnamon to mine 35g scoop of caesin and 5g of flax looks like dirty water and yes bit of a strange consistancy ate the cottage cheese first then the almonds and washed it down with my lovely brown water @parky wont eating that amount of whole eggs be dodgy for my cholesterol


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Not in my opinion.

Will raise blood concentrations of cholesterol in both HDL (good) and LDL (bad).

Ingesting levels that high means the LDL- and HDL-lipoprotein particles the body makes will be large. Studies show larger LDLs are less likely to enter artery walls and increase artery-clogging plaque. Larger HDLs are better at extracting cholesterol out of the bloodstream.

Eggs are your buddy.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Interesting mate will read a bit more aout it as have been doing, Might get my cholesterol checked anyway and see how we go just to be on the safe side bud will be interesting to see cheersfor advise


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Loz said:


> Interesting mate will read a bit more aout it as have been doing, Might get my cholesterol checked anyway and see how we go just to be on the safe side bud will be interesting to see cheersfor advise


Did you come to a conclusion in your flax/Omega 3:6 research?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

N-3 bias I think but we are taking a mixture of both anyway ,I think the benefits are with taking omega3fish oils but the fibre side on flax power is beneficial too ? As we are taking both on this diet won't one prioritised over the other?

Breakfast looked like this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I've just drank that flax with two caps oemega 3 green tea is evil Oh and the whole earth peanut butter you were half right 97 crunchy 96 smooth and yes it was sad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Parky - with reference to the fenugreek, Do you mean the seeds or the leaf type?

Also how do you cook/prep yours?


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

X3_1986 said:


> Parky - with reference to the fenugreek, Do you mean the seeds or the leaf type?
> 
> Also how do you cook/prep yours?


IGNORE ME!!!

Stupid moment there... just bought some from Morrisons.

How much of this would you use?


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm in......!!!!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

good man welcome to the winning team bud


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

jordan0689 said:


> I'm in......!!!!


Now all I have to do is design a bulking diet whilst in the middle of moving house and working long hours. All good news lads


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I'll stay out if it's easier for you bud


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

X3_1986 said:


> IGNORE ME!!!
> 
> Stupid moment there... just bought some from Morrisons.
> 
> How much of this would you use?


Now you mention it, grinding the seeds up (they'll metabolise faster) isn't a bad shout. You could use the leaves though if you can find them. I'll be totally honest with fibrous veg/herbs I just eat lots. I used to weight broccoli at 100g but then I realised the bushels are 300g for the most part so I just do about a 3rd of it.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

jordan0689 said:


> I'll stay out if it's easier for you bud


No no, not at all mate. Didn't mean it at all like that. We need a bulker in the team. Just pre-empting the shoddy response time of your diet on my part


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Parky said:


> Now you mention it, grinding the seeds up (they'll metabolise faster) isn't a bad shout. I could use the leaves though if you can find them. I'll be totally honest with fibrous veg/herbs I just eat lots. I used to weight broccoli at 100g but then I realised the bushels are 300g for the most part so I just do about a 3rd of it.


I've brought mine per ground from morrisons parky, Schwartz do them lol. Do you you use like a table spoon, half a tbsp?


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Just use it like you would basil/parsley


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Shockingly - I supplement with it


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Parky said:


> No no, not at all mate. Didn't mean it at all like that. We need a bulker in the team. Just pre-empting the shoddy response time of your diet on my part


Ok buddy

Lean bulk mind I don't want to Expand on the waist too much lol


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Parky said:


> Shockingly - I supplement with it


 whats it for/purpose? as its the only thing i have not put in got some non ground stuff soomewhere , stunk of garlic first apppoitment this morning after nine eeek poor geezer


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

normally on cardio days teus and thurs i have a lucozade lite 160 cals 10g carbs 5 g fat the rest is vits 500ml serving total and some bcaa caps this should be fine should it not?


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

If it's not in the diet... you know it's going to be NO lol


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Loz said:


> normally on cardio days teus and thurs i have a lucozade lite 160 cals 10g carbs 5 g fat the rest is vits 500ml serving total and some bcaa caps this should be fine should it not?


Do you have this post workout?


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Its not 5g fat FYI, it will be 5 g of the carbs which sugar?


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Loz said:


> whats it for/purpose? as its the only thing i have not put in got some non ground stuff soomewhere , stunk of garlic first apppoitment this morning after nine eeek poor geezer


Regulate Ac1 blood sugar. Basically as well as making you look awesome, I'm changing your insulin sensitivity, rebalancing your GDL/LDL cholesterol, stabilising your blood glucose, and generally making you live longer with more energy.

I know I know you can thank me later


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Blood glucose monitor shold be here this week, so i'll take a reading this week before I start the Diet next week as not been shopping yet then we can watch the magic work.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Ok so the 5 readings are

first thing in the morning,

last thing at night,

post training,

post any other meal,

and post post workout nutrition

This is where it really does start getting interesting.

I mean I'd love to actually be able to measure circulating insulin - we are effectively doing detective work with clues here.

I've got one so I'll do mine alongside the team.

We'll do this Monday for those that have them. I assume you got it for about a tenner yes?


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Loz said:


> normally on cardio days teus and thurs i have a lucozade lite 160 cals 10g carbs 5 g fat the rest is vits 500ml serving total and some bcaa caps this should be fine should it not?


Also I forgot you were doing the ketosis diet. So the answer is hell no  You can have 5 on Saturday in your window though. How is your energy?


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

£13 yeah from Amazon, but i'm not sure how many strips etc you get with it.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

X3_1986 said:


> £13 yeah from Amazon, but i'm not sure how many strips etc you get with it.


Replacing them is pretty cheap. YGPM


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Parky said:


> Do you have this post workout?


No before and during 35 min run mainly before


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

X3_1986 said:


> Blood glucose monitor shold be here this week, so i'll take a reading this week before I start the Diet next week as not been shopping yet then we can watch the magic work.


do i need one of these ive not been told to get one?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Parky said:


> Also I forgot you were doing the ketosis diet. So the answer is hell no  You can have 5 on Saturday in your window though. How is your energy?


 i will tell you after a 4 mile run how i feel hehe not many carbs today apart from broc thats why i always have some elctrolyte but if it a no then its a no


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

This happy little diagram will explain why Does Eating Fat Make You Fat? | The Ketogenic Diet .org

I love it for its hilarity, but there is a science section at the end.

Basically, liver converting fat into fatty acids and ketone bodies the (latter of which will replace glucose as the bodies energy source) is the whole point of this diet.

Just think where you're running, I'm not fueling this run with lucozade, I'm fueling it with my own fat.

Basically sweat will be your fat crying


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Your the boss er boss cheers bud will have read of that in a bit water and more water then

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Good to see everyone's understanding that this ain't no democracy 

I'm of course kidding - as I said on the other thread I want people posting stuff I've never read or didn't know. This is much more satisfying as then I get to learn and adapt what I do. Or better yet telling me I'm wrong (as long as you tell me why).


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

More prep before run off to get some fenugreek cos pol Pott says so hehe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Loz said:


> More prep before run off to get some fenugreek cos pol Pott says so hehe
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is fast becoming my favourite thread


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

There's 5g carbs ie sugar in l fury per serving does this mean we should leave this out pre cardio on a non weight day boss or is it just for the creatine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

I leave it in, but quality observation mate.

If you want to take creatine solely then go for it.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Loz said:


> More prep before run off to get some fenugreek cos pol Pott says so hehe
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That look lovely Loz is that fish ?

Parky did you get my pm yesterday on reply to yours


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

jordan0689 said:


> That look lovely Loz is that fish ?
> 
> Parky did you get my pm yesterday on reply to yours


I think so mate. The one about doing a lean bulking plan? Then yes and I'm definitely in.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

jordan0689 said:


> That look lovely Loz is that fish ?


Yeah mate mackrel with pepper n brocolli with garlic chicken mince evoo+fenugreek my house stinks of garlic !!! @YG creatine wise i normally take 3g before traiing and 3g after but on a cardio day i have 1500 only would you suggest i take a cap after the run to help muscle recovery?


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Go before and after cardio fella.


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

When you say EVOO. do you mean fry lite ?

Or just extra virgin olive oil ?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Extra virgin olive oil bud

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing my bad boy


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

More brown water with drago meal and more prep before workout god ! Feel like Gordon Ramsey but without the cash

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

3 million eggs for breakfast again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

What is that brown water lol


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Be interested to see Jordan's diet and how compares to one I have as looking for lean bulk myself.... Glad not been grocery shopping just yet


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm guessing the brown water is the hideous flax seed powder!!! Keep the pics updated loz I love seeing what people eat!

I'll update mine in a sec!


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

BJ said:


> I'm guessing the brown water is the hideous flax seed powder!!! Keep the pics updated loz I love seeing what people eat!
> 
> I'll update mine in a sec!


Seconded matey. I'm loving the pics, really keeping the thread alive in a quality way. Jordan have some time tonight for once as am just leaving the office so its diet time.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I could design Jordan a diet with his metabolism...

7am - 2 whole chickens, 8 potatoes, 300g broccoli

10am-10pm as above

Done


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Lmao I like it BJ out of my budget range though ha


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

jordan0689 said:


> What is that brown water lol


i quite like it now kind of tastes like all bran in liquid form its nice on its own but with casein aarrghh


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

BJ said:


> I'm guessing the brown water is the hideous flax seed powder!!! Keep the pics updated loz I love seeing what people eat!
> 
> I'll update mine in a sec!


 if it pleases you lot to look at brown water eggs and salmon everyday with the occasional pic of mackrel who am i to judge, if it makes you smile it gotta be a good thing


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

philb125 said:


> Be interested to see Jordan's diet and how compares to one I have as looking for lean bulk myself.... Glad not been grocery shopping just yet


 you will love it phil you will need a wheelbarrow for the broccolli tho


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Parky said:


> You're losing some serious man points with all this complaining  I actually think it makes the casein taste better.
> 
> And another thing... Liquid Fury tastes nice - what is wrong with everyone.....


delicate blooms tom!

oddd i use flax powder in my shakes and i cant taste them..

[email protected] donalds you cheeky fecker..

liquid fury tastes vile dude and tastes worse than it looks..

do you find it helps you focus?


----------



## jose1466868031 (Jun 30, 2012)

TheCrazyCal said:


> delicate blooms tom!
> 
> oddd i use flax powder in my shakes and i cant taste them..
> 
> ...


Got to agree with you Cal . My order of pro 6 arrived today with free bottle of liquid fury , so thought i would try it before training tonight and I've got to say its possibly the most awful thing i've ever tasted .


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

people who like furey love it, if you dont somehow notice the focus and many dont you wont even rate it,,

most of my clients who dont notice it do realise theyve had a good workout tho..

a client gave me some jacked 3d cos he thought it was crAp, again i thought it was great, but in a diff way cos its caffeine based, which meant i didnt need a coffee with it,, which i like to have..

oddd how people view supps and theyre results, i think most people expect a cocaine like effect, but then again thats what the advertising tends to suggest..

supplement advertising is lets be honest literature thats sexed up to the hilt to maximise sales.

one of my ladies actually asked if extremes pro 6 was for men only cos the packaging is so macho..

i dont have an issue with it, but you do have to look past the advertsing txt and stats..

if you didnt know better after reading a "trib" advert you could be thinking youre taking something on par to tren lol.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Gonna need a bigger bag oh and guess what I had for breakfast

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Good effort Loz


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Gotta be done mate think I've just melted my customers face with garlic breath must make notes sweat off the garlic first before putting it in finished food

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Any news on the diet Parky


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Makes a change from chicken

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaz2405 (Jun 18, 2008)

lol at the massive pan of broccolli, bet thats just one days worth too!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

It was mate and this is for tommorow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

What's in The bags behind bud.

You can tell me to fcuk off I'm a mosey Cnut lol


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

You going to start testing for ketone bodies? It's necessary here.

We don't want gluconeogenisis to be ruining the point. If ketone bodies aren't present in your urine we'll need to start upping the fat and dropping the protein.

Basically if you're overeating protein (as a daily percentage) it can conflict with ketosis, due to hepatic gluconeogenesis using the protein as the substrate, rather than the glycerol from fat. I always start with higher protein to avoid catabolism and work downward in protein and upward in fat.

Get a kit


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

100 Professional Ketone MISSION ketone test strip Urinalysis Urine strip tests: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

jordan0689 said:


> What's in The bags behind bud.
> 
> You can tell me to fcuk off I'm a mosey Cnut lol


 flax power and caseinate go the 2kg bag from my protein @YG you mean a blood glucoose kit for me whish youd told me yesterday passed one in shops


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Loz said:


> flax power and caseinate go the 2kg bag from my protein @YG you mean a blood glucoose kit for me whish youd told me yesterday passed one in shops


Nope different test mate. Check out the amazon link. Testing for ketone bodies in the urine


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Should be about 6 quid. I'd start testing end of next week. Friday before your refeed preferably


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

oh yeah read it ordered one 11.70 total this is getting expensive just to prove a point any more test kits i need?


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

No that's it


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Cool was getting worried you would have me running around a track with probes on my head


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Breakfast for one lol

View attachment 4101


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Loz said:


> Cool was getting worried you would have me running around a track with probes on my head


Now, that I'd like to see!!!

Loz - time to invest in a 6-pack bag me thinks?!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

no chance ive got an eastate car with a comparment good enough for me you posh git


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

X3_1986 said:


> Breakfast for one lol
> 
> View attachment 4101


Nice one mate wait until a week of it lol


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

I've been having it all week but not 8 eggs lol


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

how many you been having xc? and have you stuck to the diet? i have really strictly so far im gonnna need that carb up on saturday my energy is failing fast felt knackered this morning


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Only 4 lol, but I'm not starting the diet till next week as it the comp don't start till the 16th n I've had a stomach bug do not been able to keep much inside me.

Come Friday though I'll be raring to go. Pick up all the powders tonight. All shopping done except mackerel which I'll be getting fresh from the mungers tomorrow.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Loz said:


> how many you been having xc? and have you stuck to the diet? i have really strictly so far im gonnna need that carb up on saturday my energy is failing fast felt knackered this morning


This is good data. A lot of literature on leptin movements suggests doing 2 days+ carb ups. We need to get you keto, but without the enormous crash in leptin permanently inhibiting gains.

If you're genuinely exhausted, and you've managed to get keto for a significant period of time then we'll prolong the carb ups. Basically a keto test will tell you if ketone bodies are present (ergo are you using fat for fuel).


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Felt quite odd last night before last 9pm meal like i needed something body felt really warm it felt like a carb crash type of feeling but went as soon as i had the caeinate, think the running cardio without the large carbs is doing its job basically, feeling warm ive been eating around 4500-5000 cals so though and will lower the cals to 4500 dont want too much protein perhaps go for 150g on serving also have the caseinate before running too, feel okay today but sweating lightly annd still feel warm not a bad feeling though energy wise will see as got back and bis later so deads will see if ive got the energy or not hehe


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

More prep for drago just waiting for the chicken

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

How often is everyone going to the butchers for chicken then lol

Ive got to do grocery shop tomorrow. A few more supps and I'm done.

Bought me 5kg of chicken today.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Mega chicken shop that


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

From the butchers. 25£


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

5kg chicken lasts me 11 days and they sell LEW as well so I buy 4 of them at a time


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Do they sell LEW? At what price


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Makro 5kg chi ken fir £20.99 and 1kg Lew for £2.59


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

7£ ish a kilo. Ooooft


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Just my mackerel fillets from tesco... 3 whole mackerel cost about 4 n half quid. They then filleted them for me, I even kept the left overs for the dog so nothing got wasted.


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

X3_1986 said:


> Just my mackerel fillets from tesco... 3 whole mackerel cost about 4 n half quid. They then filleted them for me, I even kept the left overs for the dog so nothing got wasted.


Think I may need to do that missed fish monger there just now and looking at whole fish filled me with fear and wishing I'd paid attention as a kid when my dad used to fillet what we'd caught.

I have a freezer full of cod and baso or what ever it's called I may substitute that until its all gone!


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

philb125 said:


> Think I may need to do that missed fish monger there just now and looking at whole fish filled me with fear and wishing I'd paid attention as a kid when my dad used to fillet what we'd caught.
> 
> I have a freezer full of cod and baso or what ever it's called I may substitute that until its all gone!


Its not substituteable sadly mate. The point of salmon or mackeral is the EFA's from non plant sources. The diet isn't just a 'list of good foods.' The grapefruit is for absortpion (so not fruit substituable) for example


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Quick question for parky. Do we have the mackerel skin too or just the meat/fish lol


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Just the fish. Peel the black skin off


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Parky said:


> Its not substituteable sadly mate. The point of salmon or mackeral is the EFA's from non plant sources. The diet isn't just a 'list of good foods.' The grapefruit is for absortpion (so not fruit substituable) for example


Glad picked up some salmon fillets then, will have to get the monger to do mackerel!!

Cod will have to stay frozen!


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Parky said:


> Just the fish. Peel the black skin off


Nice one, will do. Just got the mrs to take some fresh pics do I'll put them up now. Can't wait to get lean!!!


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Tomorrows work food cooked, just the fresh salad to go with mackerel now.

View attachment 4160


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

The fenugreek stuff stinks too lol... But the chicken tastes gooood


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Good stuff matey.

huge enthusiasm from the team - definitely keeping me interested. I can't wait to see the 4 week pics of you and Loz never mind 12


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Me Neither :horn:


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Greens again this time beans

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

How'd the morning weigh in go?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

well done dudes...


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

I'll be weighing in tonight dude. Don't keep scales at home lol.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Parky said:


> How'd the morning weigh in go?


Me? or XC? looked fuller bud not massive but definately looked fuller


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Just weighed in at 100.4kg. My lightest since my bulk.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Cool Mate get ready to shred


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`d imagine by cleaning your carbs up you`ll all have lost a bit of water at the very least..


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

My first day on the diet lol... But a couple of weeks ago I went really clean only using sweet pot as my carb source. So can't wait to see what this does to me lol.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Loz said:


> Me? or XC? looked fuller bud not massive but definately looked fuller


Yep meant you. We need to up the carbs then. Over 6 - 8 hours perhaps. Lets see how keto you are end of the week. So keto test Thursday and Saturday


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

X3_1986 said:


> My first day on the diet lol... But a couple of weeks ago I went really clean only using sweet pot as my carb source. So can't wait to see what this does to me lol.


Good stuff matey. Loz has already done Team Science wonders by categorically (and using a scientific test of all things) proving we are well on our way.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Parky said:


> Yep meant you. We need to up the carbs then. Over 6 - 8 hours perhaps. Lets see how keto you are end of the week. So keto test Thursday and Saturday


Sounds like a plan Thursday it is bud


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Wen will I need to one of those tests parky?


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Yeah I think I PM'd you. Glucose test for week 12 plus perhaps but Keto test now. They are 6 quid and WELL worth it.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Eggs hmmm again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

More brown water

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I had mine this morning but I couldn't Taste it with protein and oats


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thinking about doing cinnamon and flax shot as cinnamon wrecks taste of oats!


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Tired.com

Lol


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

I think Loz having an inhuman amount of broccoli might have kept his energy up week 1. Keep it going mate. I'm joining you Keto boys in 3 weeks - refeeding over two full days at weekends though. Slightly slower fat reduction - very excited about it


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Eat some broccoli mate or pile up the green beans it got me some extra energy but the pain is coming later with a 4 mile run he he I wanna make that fat burn gotta watch me muscle tho with this diet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

I did 20 minutes bike last night after a back n bi session. I'm thinking on a 4 day split, 2 on 1 off 2 on 2 off, using a routine of Chris Aceto, not too sure about it yet though


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

In taking extra bcaa and caseinate before running now won't bother with caseinate if using bike tho

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Broccoli again this time with bubbles

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Prep done won't post as many pics now let the others take over been to butchers again 1kg breast

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

1kg lasts two days, it's a quick turnaround on it


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I know the butchers name now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Tesco meat counter on offer 4.50 per 1kg breast so that's been last two days.

Looking forward to beef strips tomorrow.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

How much broccoli do you have per dish loz? Half a 900g bag of frozen does 6 meals for me...


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

about 150-200g mate i found it hard to stuff down at first but now i need the carbs lol and seem to be getting hungrier with this cardio


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

75g seems to do me fine, my 100g oats at 7am seem to keep me going


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah im only allowed 8 whole eggs for breakfast and flax mate only carbs are green beans and broc thats it mate im dreaming of oats n whey at the mo


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

I struggle to finish the eight eggs Loz, think I'm going to have to cut back to 7 till my appetite picks up.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

First of few days mate I was eating seven now eating eight just ease yourself in slowly there's plenty of time to get used to it bud for me it's getting the majority of food in for the day before 12 hehe used to have bigger portions pm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm sure my broccoli consumption may be detrimental to the vegetable population more prep

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thursday's food

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Good work Loz! I'm really struggling to get 6th meal down tonight....

600g of broccoli to look forward to for me tomorrow  joy!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I had my 6pm meal at 7.15 as done my workout earlier and bike ride took longer and wasnt that hungry after i had my pwo meal, must admit tho i really look forward to pro6 now as its the only sugar im getting through the week


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Yea I felt similar pre holiday during a mini cut. Choc pro 6 is as good as a desert. No matter how full I am can always squeeze one in.

Some parts of diet I'm actually liking. Cottage cheese before bed, grapefruit is even growing on me. I think it's because it's cleansing the cinnamon taste / different to oats texture that seem to last for ever.

Today's lean steak strips in garlic and chilli tasted awesome!!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Its an eye opener when you get used to a strict diet how much you appreciated the foods we take for granted i cant wait for the refeed this weekend im already planning what to eat .


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Meal number 6 coming up


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

What you having jord? Eggs? Get a pic up fella? I like seeing everyone's pics. Makes me feel all in it together!!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

View attachment 4190


Eggs and 80 g white basmati


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

I loo at that my head thinks where the ketchup. Any chillis etc in that jord?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

DIggin the plates bud that loooks huge


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Mrs choice you should see th kitchen.

Cupcake teapot!!

No chillis phil just some pepper and paprika.


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Just got all my myprotein supps but got no measure with them. What does everyone else use or have you all got the measuring spoons?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Caseinate I use an extreme 35g scoop and flax I use either a good heaped teaspoon which should do but I put two in

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice one Loz, what about the L Leucine?


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Great can all share hints tips trial and error together. There's a prize for first one to make the brown water taste nice!


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

I haven't even tried it yet and already not looking forward to it from some of your comments lol


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Took two weeks for my stuff to come from myprotein


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Flax with oats I'm not too bothered with. But I'm on different diet.

Not fussed on Cinnamon mind!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey tom i remember nick used to swig down BCAA`s using an uncapped bulk powder, back of his tongue and gone he used to say lol..

any benefits form getting your lot on it maybe half way thru the nite if they wake for a pee 

i dont think your chaps diets are masochistic enuff..

or should i keep my suggestions to my self


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

I considered it - but Loz and X3's diet is brutal. For the others its just a case of getting them used to principles of healthy fat and veggies in every meal, what carbs and proteins at what times and when. Sounds basic but that's the building blocks. Once all that is habitualised its all good from there. Then we might start to get a bit mental


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

duuude i was totally jking lol...


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

TheCrazyCal said:


> duuude i was totally jking lol...


The fact that I took it completely at face value shows where I'm at thoughts wise as to how brutal this is


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

X3_1986 said:


> Nice one Loz, what about the L Leucine?


If its 5 ml measurement I use one of those plastic medicine spoons


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

philb125 said:


> Flax with oats I'm not too bothered with. But I'm on different diet.
> 
> Not fussed on Cinnamon mind!


Can you have protein with your flax? If so choc protein and flax you can't even taste it.


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Not finding it to hard at the moment, but we're only half way through the first week lol. Time for some flax. I'll get some pics up .


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

I just used a heaped tea spoon lol... Never mind hey

This mornings work done
View attachment 4191


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Loz's Keto test today. Expecting big things. Good work X3, as an interesting experiment do the Keto test 1 day after the refeed. (as Loz did) and then in the middle and toward the end of the week I wouldn't expect Keto 1 day after the refeed so I imagine Loz is dropping bodyfat like a bad habit.


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Is the keto test a different test to the blood glucose one lol


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Use 20g leucine xc you want a good half of the extreme scoop after your workout the more the merrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Can I take the omega 3 caps instead of the flax? Or is there anything I can take with the flax as its making me gag when I drink it.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

No you need to take both so you get n3 and n6 ratios

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I put loads of water in at first to drown it out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Ohhh I thought you only had to take one or the other. I'll get some tonight then.

I filled the shaker about half way, just the fact I could feel the powder in the mix still I think. Man up time I think


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice on Malcolm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

So Mr Yg what you reckon then with the fats eat more nuts??


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Originally Posted by Parky

No worries - likely your body is utilising glucogenic amino's for glycogen. Remedy is to up the fat as a % of your diet.

Have you had any carb drinks/carbs this week over and above broccoli/green beans etc...

Nothing mate broc only! had green beans once, no sugar only spenda in little sweetner form, i have been taking bcaa 7.5g before and after workouts and also taking omega caps alng with flax 2caps of fish oil and olive oil so am getting lots of fats from this drinking only water and pro6 at the appropriate times, and taking caseinate if running and not when going on bike?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Off for a run now will take another test when back in and go from there, thing is my body is a resilliant piece of work always has been so i would not be suprised if its trying diffrent ways to keep its fat , dont want to lose too much muscle if i can help it


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

I shouldn't imagine you will in all honesty. Not if we get the refeeds right.

Upping fat% of calorie intake won't cause muscle atrophy/catabolism. Quite the opposite. At the moment your body is utilising its protein for glucose - we need that to stop asap. Ingesting a larger % of calories through fat will do just that


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Sorry guys, can't do the flax, just made throw up lol, just had to run to the kitchen sink, not too pretty at all.

Any suggestions parky?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

X3_1986 said:


> Sorry guys, can't do the flax, just made throw up lol, just had to run to the kitchen sink, not too pretty at all.
> 
> Any suggestions parky?


pmsl ****in class malky boy i love it, i dont mind the taste bud maybe you should just stick to the n-3 and take fish oil caps only just up the qty see what pol pot got for input


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

It's not really the taste, more the texture of it at the bk of the throat lol.


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

X3_1986 said:


> It's not really the taste, more the texture of it at the bk of the throat lol.


Reading this and wondering the lengths willing to go to please parky


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Parky said:


> Man up, this ain't wine tasting. I'm from the generation that drank non capped CEE (ergo battery acid).
> 
> .


here is what pol might say lol


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

X3_1986 said:


> Is the keto test a different test to the blood glucose one lol


Yes matey. Ketostix are about a fiver from amazon. Tests ketones in the urine.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Loz said:


> here is what pol might say lol


Yup...

Where are you getting flax from that makes you gag? its almost tasteless. Plus how on earth can you take leucine and not flax. Leucine won't even mix in a blender. That's literally like slurping soggy powder.

Think of it like a squat set. Get ready... and down it. Also hold your nose. numbing sensory perceptions makes everything less pungent.


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Lmao... There's no point drinking it if its just gonna come bk up unless I can mix it with something


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Not had Leucine yet as all my supps only arrived last night at the gym.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

X3_1986 said:


> Lmao... There's no point drinking it if its just gonna come bk up unless I can mix it with something


I mix mine with casein. I genuinely think it makes the casein taste better.


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Tried that one tonight and that made me throw op lol. What about putting it with with some no added sugar squash?


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

X3_1986 said:


> Tried that one tonight and that made me throw op lol. What about putting it with with some no added sugar squash?


Yes knock yourself out. Though that sounds vile. Buy a capping kit? I have no idea how much they are because I just man up


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

He night need an overnight drip


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

X3_1986 said:


> Tried that one tonight and that made me throw op lol. What about putting it with with some no added sugar squash?


Also. I owe you an extremist workout vest. Made a little bet with myself I'd buy one for the first person to throw up because of something I made them down. I'll get it at the 6 week point if you're still in. Deal?


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Surely there are other ways than orally or intravenous ....


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

oi oi no favouritism please


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

You can get flax caps but not as much fibre in them i beleive phil saying that though you think they could do a compressed cap though?


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

I was almost sick first breakfast I had. I tried mixing oat porridge with lew protein shake. Was rank. Blended it, tried drinking. Even worse. 3 attempts and load of heaving later it was down!!


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Loz said:


> You can get flax caps but not as much fibre in them i beleive phil saying that though you think they could do a compressed cap though?


I was thinking more shove a pinch up your ......

How about how some people take other recreational drugs, wrap it in a rizzla paper and swallow. The paper dissolves. Just an idea


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Loz said:


> oi oi no favouritism please


Fine I'll buy anyone who hasn't changed anything in the diets a t shirt at week 12. Though this really does seem the wrong way around, considering I occasionally get offered payment for this advice


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Dont worry about the vest lol... I'm extremely greatful for all your help and advice that you have been giving us. Like you said... You would have to pay for this else where.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

X3_1986 said:


> Dont worry about the vest lol... I'm extremely greatful for all your help and advice that you have been giving us. Like you said... You would have to pay for this else where.


No worries matey, its a forum that's what they are for. When I spoke to Cal about this whole idea, the point was to move on from all the negativity you get from time to time on forums and see if we could get a bit of a positive vibe going. I'm not saying everyone has to hold hands but I am getting MUCH more out of the forum from these threads. Phil said it in a Drago thread, all being in it together is a good laugh. I even like being characterised as pol pot. I don't think 'I know it all' or even close to it. Andy, PScarb Doug etc... could do a better job than my good self with this. I think learning is the key thing about these threads as I'm having to think and research too. I categorically don't give a **** who 'wins' - I think everyone will get good results and everyone will be a lot happier. I'll be the first to smile if Dave c gets the bodyshape he's after and Brocky packs on 5/6lb of lbm. This place should be about helping each other, not *****ing.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

X3_1986 said:


> Dont worry about the vest lol... I'm extremely greatful for all your help and advice that you have been giving us. Like you said... You would have to pay for this else where.


Dont pay him compliments just yet, he was offering freebies


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I do agree with Malcom though bud i dont need a vest just some carbs in the form of an oat and whey shake with mik


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Parky said:


> Fine I'll buy anyone who hasn't changed anything in the diets a t shirt at week 12. Though this really does seem the wrong way around, considering I occasionally get offered payment for this advice


**** that, u should be paying me to consume flax seed powder!!!

Where's my vest!?


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Loz said:


> I do agree with Malcom though bud i dont need a vest just some carbs in the form of an oat and whey shake with mik


Ditto lol...


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Prep for Saturday and going strong

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Refeed is going to be like this

400g rice options pilau and spinach

400g rice options golden veg mix

400g sweet potato

1 banana

1 eat natural nut bar

Planning on eating this on Sunday within the Hour then back to diet stricto do you think i should go for two days Mr pot??? or just the one?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Boom that's a lot of rice to do within the hour! You reckon you can handle it?


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Loz said:


> Refeed is going to be like this
> 
> 400g rice options pilau and spinach
> 
> ...


The idea wouldn't be to do two one hour refeed sessions on consecutive days, but to extend the actual period you're allowed carbs. Leptin based diets like those pioneered by Lyle M do the refeed over a much longer timeframe. Depends on your energy levels.


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Looking forward to 3 weeks time when first set if side by sides are out lads! Keep up good work!!

Team pot!! I mean team drago


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Parky said:


> The idea wouldn't be to do two one hour refeed sessions on consecutive days, but to extend the actual period you're allowed carbs. Leptin based diets like those pioneered by Lyle M do the refeed over a much longer timeframe. Depends on your energy levels.


 i was planning on doing it sunday only energy levels are not that bad to be honest slightly lagging when exercising what would you reccomend Mr Pot?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Boom that's a lot of rice to do within the hour! You reckon you can handle it?


 I did it last week bud i might be aiming for two banana yet!!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

One for a penny at h&b bargain

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Loz said:


> i was planning on doing it sunday only energy levels are not that bad to be honest slightly lagging when exercising what would you reccomend Mr Pot?


Keep at one two hour window this week, and see how full you look tomorrow am. Your numbers (weights wise) are still going up I believe?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Refeed round one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah weights are still going well bud just had one meal and gonna have another in about 30 mins 400g veg rice 200g pots 138g tin tuna first one and then will repeat with a banana and an eat natural bar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Loz said:


> Yeah weights are still going well bud just had one meal and gonna have another in about 30 mins 400g veg rice 200g pots 138g tin tuna first one and then will repeat with a banana and an eat natural bar
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds great! Is it a treat or chore?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hmmm not a chore mate not today lol round 2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Tommorows food

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks good Loz!


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

You got any 2 week pictures? You should prob keep a set of 6 (every two weeks of the 12) to show the progression.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Nah will take some on week four after im back from holiday cant notice much diffrence deffo leaner but hitting the weights like a man possessed


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Oh I don't mean post them now - I mean to keep and post at the end


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Oh sorry bud yeah perhaps i should girlfriend said leaner tho, holidays coming tho and i havent had a drink for nearly a blinking month progress is going well and can see more veins in my arms on top of my forearms too which i have not noticed before. still a long time to to go yet and getting sick of broccoli im just living for the refeed lol


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Just caught something on bbc2 horizon - the truth about looking young. But only caught few seconds but it was talking about:

Eating 500g broccoli florist and portion of fatty fish every day is great for skin. But most people don't do it.... Pol pot propaganda or useful fact! You decide


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

philb125 said:


> Just caught something on bbc2 horizon - the truth about looking young. But only caught few seconds but it was talking about:
> 
> Eating 500g broccoli florist and portion of fatty fish every day is great for skin. But most people don't do it.... Pol pot propaganda or useful fact! You decide


yeah i watched it mate fatty fish and broc all the way if i carry on like this i will look like an omeba in 12 weeks hehe


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

I did tell you I'd make you look and feel better... Ye of little faith.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I have faith just not a lot of carbs oh besides broccoli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Ketosis test done 4.00

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Got a problem with training people... And old shoulder injury giving me grief. I popped it out a few years ago and now the weights are getting bigger it's starting hurt and drop down.

Now do I stop training n work on rotaries only or incorporate into current training?

In need of some serious help


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

I know strictly speaking cal is the enemy  but I think he has more experience of training with injuries than any!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Rotor cuff exercises bud before workout with light weights is a good start and drop your weights back on the exercises that are giving you grief, i had some shoulder issues some twinges and rotar cuff work seem to help it go, perhaps someone else can put there two pence worth in mate.


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

How many rotator cuff exercises did you as I know there's a few different ones


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

I rest my elbow at 90 degrees sideways from shoulder, preach stand ideal for this. Then tilt fist down to parallel and back.

I've prob explained it really poorly, 90 degrees motion, light light weight like 5kg so not stressing it.

I'll see if I can find the one I do on YouTube now. 3 sets of ten.


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ok like this but with something under your elbow to take strain off joint...






On shoulder or chest days. Start with these.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I lay down on a bench chest down and have my arms at 90deg bent palms nearly touching the floor then keep good form with weight and bring them up to my ears then back down again slowly as Phil says YouTube is good also for pointers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IngridC (Jul 22, 2012)

Awsome ketogenic diet, I like it 

Just a few ideas. Would be good to check you guys are not getting more than 20% carbs tot. a day on your diets (i.e. to inhibit alpha receptors and accelerate fat loss). If you cant drop the carbs anymore, up the protein, that will do. Also after that the following should be really fun:

On the carb load day it would be beneficial for glycogen surcompensation to have quite a bit of high GI carbs (pure) straight after training. And drink litres of water, otherwise its not going to work!!

Also for salmon spend the extra pound on getting the wild caught one. More usable omega3s than farmed, less fat overall, and I think about 20% richer in protein. Its like caged eggs vs. free range egg...


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Good advise on the salmon infrid might take you up on that, wont be dropping carbs too low just yet still got 9 weeks to go on this diet.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Loz said:


> Good advise on the salmon infrid might take you up on that, wont be dropping carbs too low just yet still got 9 weeks to go on this diet.


Its cool its not cheating to listen to Frenchie. She was briefly my training partner once upon a time. She prob won't take it too well if other people start calling her Frenchie so I wouldn't let that catch on. 

I ran a quick macro in my head Ingrid and they aren't near 20% given the mild broccoli use. Loz is still keto one day after his refeed at the moment.

I was thinking of trying to up the dietary fat if it stalled as opposed to protein though for fear of increased conversion of glucogenic aminos via gluconeogensis. What do you think?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Parky said:


> Its cool its not cheating to listen to Frenchie. She was briefly my training partner once upon a time. She prob won't take it too well if other people start calling her Frenchie so I wouldn't let that catch on.


 Its a nickkname now thats it.


Parky said:


> Loz is still keto one day after his refeed at the moment.
> 
> I was thinking of trying to up the dietary fat if it stalled as opposed to protein though for fear of increased conversion of glucogenic aminos via gluconeogensis. What do you think?


Im already slightly upping fats by adding more EVOO and also having a few extra nuts snacks during the day cashews am and less sgary tasting almonds pm.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Loz said:


> Its a nickkname now thats it.


Good luck with that. If you think I'm strict this will be hilarious. I'll let you push it a bit before I tell the Iranian food shop story


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Parky - what's your take on peptides? Been reading up on them a bit today and just interested on your tale of them or anyone elses for that matter lol


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hows the shoulder Malc?


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

I'll let you know tonight as I've hot shoulders and legs tonight. I'll make sure I start of with rotator cuff exercises


----------



## IngridC (Jul 22, 2012)

Parky said:


> Its cool its not cheating to listen to Frenchie. She was briefly my training partner once upon a time. She prob won't take it too well if other people start calling her Frenchie so I wouldn't let that catch on.
> 
> I ran a quick macro in my head Ingrid and they aren't near 20% given the mild broccoli use. Loz is still keto one day after his refeed at the moment.
> 
> I was thinking of trying to up the dietary fat if it stalled as opposed to protein though for fear of increased conversion of glucogenic aminos via gluconeogensis. What do you think?


Cool, keto after a refeed is a very good sign 

In terms of upping the dietary fat instead of protein, yes thats definitely an option, for the reason that you gave an also for the benefits on your BMR.

I personally prefer to get in extra protein, in VERY LOW carb states ( < 15%). The reason why, is because your body will have to enter a state of gluconeogensis anyways with such a low carb intake. The extra intake of protein will at least protect your lean mass while the extra fat won't (i.e. fat is more difficult to break down so you'll probably be tapping into protein "stores" anyways).

But you can also do something like extra 70% pro / 30% fat? Or have a week higher in protein and a week higher in fat. Won't loose lean mass in a week!


----------



## IngridC (Jul 22, 2012)

And for those who are interseted, I suggest a very good publication on the subject :happy:

Franz, M.J. 1997. Protein: metabolism and effect on blood glucose levels. Diabetes Educ. 1997 Nov-Dec;23(6):643-6, 648, 650-1.


----------



## IngridC (Jul 22, 2012)

Loz said:


> Good advise on the salmon infrid might take you up on that, wont be dropping carbs too low just yet still got 9 weeks to go on this diet.


yeah as long as it works keep going on that diet, you may want to try this (with glycogen surcompenstaion) if you plateau or if you start losing strenght / looking flat.

Just one last thing, keto diets do not work indefinitely... As long as it works, stick to it. But unfortunately our body gets used to everything '(

After several weeks on that you should have 7 to 14 days of "normal" eating, which dioesnt mean eating whatever you want but going back to something more classic like 40/50/10 (P/C/F) every day. It just allows everything to reset then when you resume your keto diet a week / two weeks later, the whole process is still 100% efficient.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

IngridC said:


> yeah as long as it works keep going on that diet, you may want to try this (with glycogen surcompenstaion) if you plateau or if you start losing strenght / looking flat.
> 
> Just one last thing, keto diets do not work indefinitely... As long as it works, stick to it. But unfortunately our body gets used to everything '(
> 
> After several weeks on that you should have 7 to 14 days of "normal" eating, which dioesnt mean eating whatever you want but going back to something more classic like 40/50/10 (P/C/F) every day. It just allows everything to reset then when you resume your keto diet a week / two weeks later, the whole process is still 100% efficient.


You and parky must get on really well


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Sounds like a plan ingrid ,will have a Refeed tommorow ,energy is good will see also how I look on Monday gonna get some cardio in this week as on hols so can't take a keto test this week but will see how we get on gotta find a gym down here for Monday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Prep done for Sunday or Monday on hols

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Breakfast
View attachment 4242


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

View attachment 4257


Prep for tommorow found some light curry seasoning which has no sugar and is making chicken taste quite nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

This mornings breakfast with a quick back pic... Think its coming along nicely.

View attachment 4259


View attachment 4260


View attachment 4258


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Looking good matey!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Week four photos will be interesting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

I think I've lost alot of my hips, also I feel more solid (but I may not look it lol)... but that's just me, the photos may tell a different story as I haven't done any more full photos since week 1.

Hows the Diet going for you BJ, where have you beencheating lol?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Had a week and a half off the diet on my honeymoon, fried breakfasts, pizzas, chips, burgers, cider every night...

Other than that its been perfect up until saturday nights, usually when the mrs talks me round to having a takeaway and few drinks. I need to cut it out but she will just say all i do is eat chicken and broccoli and never anything with her. So I usually give in to keep the peace 

Im down from 14st 1 to 13st 4 though so must be doing something right?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I've lost weight too I'm hoping not too much muscle looking flatter too so going to have two full Refeed days from now I. And train some chest on a Sunday also, I've drank three times on hols but stick to diet quite easily are you keto yet x c ? And have you still plenty of energy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Good stuff re the two refeed days Loz. That's what I'm running from Monday onwards. I find I noticeably drop a little BF in the keto phase but the 2 full days refeed and training keeps me fuller. You have to adapt to your bodies responses.

X3 I'd keep the refeed to a single day for yourself if you start to feel you're losing muscle mass. I shouldn't think you will to a great extent but sometimes the carb glycogen fullness just makes it feels emotionally better. Feeling pumped and lean is an amazing combo


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

I'll post up my own diet Sunday night for you guys


----------



## Bacon3612 (May 8, 2012)

I will attempt to get my pics done tonight Parky, i'll post them up with stats later tonight if i can.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Can really see the increase in definition. I think you carry a disproportionate amount of fat in a few places so you're overall BF isn't as high as you think.

I honestly think big abs aren't too much of a stretch for you in the 12 weeks - genetically you have a great base. Looking forward to week 4 guys. Everyone is doing awesome.

BJ's milk insults might become our team motto.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

BJ said:


> Had a week and a half off the diet on my honeymoon, fried breakfasts, pizzas, chips, burgers, cider every night...
> 
> Other than that its been perfect up until saturday nights, usually when the mrs talks me round to having a takeaway and few drinks. I need to cut it out but she will just say all i do is eat chicken and broccoli and never anything with her. So I usually give in to keep the peace
> 
> Im down from 14st 1 to 13st 4 though so must be doing something right?


Good stuff matey. It's about doing as much as you can that fits your life. I have no sympathy for people who say a diet is too hard and they don't like foods etc... Then complain about how they look (none of you have done this) but fitting a diet to your lifestyle and goals is the way forward. I drink red wine/spirits in my refeed (terrible idea) because I work my ass off 60 hour weeks and at weekends I diet über hard, BUT who wants to look good then not enjoy time with the fam (or in my case single brunettes around 5,5 and preferably mediterranean). Drink and don't feel bad, have a cheat day etc... Yes it will affect your results but work at being literally 100% perfect when you can. I CHOOSE when I **** up my diet. Sometimes there are more important things. Tomorrow I'm spending the best part of the day playing Olympic beer pong. 

Awesome weight loss though. Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

BJ said:


> Had a week and a half off the diet on my honeymoon, fried breakfasts, pizzas, chips, burgers, cider every night...
> 
> Other than that its been perfect up until saturday nights, usually when the mrs talks me round to having a takeaway and few drinks. I need to cut it out but she will just say all i do is eat chicken and broccoli and never anything with her. So I usually give in to keep the peace
> 
> Im down from 14st 1 to 13st 4 though so must be doing something right?


Good stuff matey. It's about doing as much as you can that fits your life. I have no sympathy for people who say a diet is too hard and they don't like foods etc... Then complain about how they look (none of you have done this) but fitting a diet to your lifestyle and goals is the way forward. I drink red wine/spirits in my refeed (terrible idea) because I work my ass off 60 hour weeks and at weekends I diet über hard, BUT who wants to look good then not enjoy time with the fam (or in my case single brunettes around 5,5 and preferably mediterranean). Drink and don't feel bad, have a cheat day etc... Yes it will affect your results but work at being literally 100% perfect when you can. I CHOOSE when I **** up my diet. Sometimes there are more important things. Tomorrow I'm spending the best part of the day playing Olympic beer pong. 

Awesome weight loss though. Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Is it pics next weekend?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

This weekend for me ive put them up next week for you xc I think I was a week ahead

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I don't look any different I don't think?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

We are all our own worst critics mate I can't see a diff with myself either

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I just think 4 weeks is too soon for me as I had a 10 day junk refeed haha!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Get some extra cardio in mate that will sort it with your diet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I fcuking hate cardio, I actually used to enjoy it!!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I only enjoy it when I'm doing it regular if I slip for a while it becomes hard work but done regular it's not too bad but my main cardio is running and it just de stress me completely I feel better afterwards

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm doing 10-20 mins cardio per session and my abs are peeking through again !


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Abs i might see them soon im hoping


----------



## IngridC (Jul 22, 2012)

Totally agree that cheat meals / days (even weeks, hum once in a blue moon only though, BJ?  ) shouldnt even be optional! It keeps you going, to sum things up, physiologically and psychologically... So get rid of the guilt

Just wanted to add, the loss of definition for some time after a cheat / refeed is directly linked to subcutaneous water retention, especially when the high carb intake is associated with fat / salt etc. So before you guys panic and go crazy on the cardio, give it 2-3 days (for your extracellular / intracellular fluid to balance out). You may be surprised


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Refed over two days this week, love rice fusions they are my saviour, eaten over 1000g of carbs today so all going well oh and a banana too along with a few eat natural bars all prep done for tommorow, diet going well and now and will start to train a lagging body part on the refeed weekends, will take a keto test on wednesday


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

You starting to see difference Loz? Have to say your diet most difficult and required most work... Love the dedication.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Think so mate yes bodyfat wise but strength is still okay also cooking again right now in fact for tommorow,decided to be poster boy for green beans this week
View attachment 4284


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Looking good Loz... Just done my prep now going the gym for back and bi's.

View attachment 4285


View attachment 4286


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

im getting dizzy looking at that wallpaper good photo bud


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

It's good ain't it lol... You notice any difference at all?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah mate your looking leaner and deffo more definition from the first photos you look firmer mate good going.


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Keep it up lads! Deffo front runners in this! Loving how you keep each other motivated!


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice one... We're gonna look well cut after this thanks to parky. I'm cheating a bit at the weekend though at the moment as finding it hard t keep up the diet when with the kids as it none stop lol.


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

philb125 said:


> Keep it up lads! Deffo front runners in this! Loving how you keep each other motivated!


I think we're all keeping each other going... Seeing some good dedication from you guys which just drives me more as I don't like being beat lol


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Ive cheated only once apart from having cider on holiday! i had a slice of choc cheesecake last night 398 cals a slice 26g fat it was lovely . you gotta have a little now annd then besides keep it to a refeed day and your allowed hehe


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

I think you guys doing very well! Looking forward to 4week pics.

As in cheats, maybe there are good cheats to have. Something different but not as bad as full on take out...

I've talked about this before. Subway wraps without sauce, chicken tikka or tandoori chicken maybe, must be a light Chinese option you get what I mean??

Can reward self with treat but not be too bad in sane respect or am I looking at it half assed lol go big or go home, or even the healthier options still bad?


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Not disappeared guys - just on crazy business trips this week. Will be on the forum over the weekend.


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Missed you pol!! But still sticking to diets... Setting PBS and striving for victory!!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I might do a few weeks of DNP to keep up with you guys


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Steaming broc and prep done again
View attachment 4298


View attachment 4299


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Preparation as always is the key loz keep it up.


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm finding myself craving things like sandwiches and anything sweet lol


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Made stew today, well all same ingredients as normal with water this time.

Beef browned with chilli garlic add beans, broccoli spinach and sweet potato. Add water and boil, little bit different.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

View attachment 4300
keto test done and ketones back after Refeed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

AChappell said:


> Preparation as always is the key loz keep it up.


Cheers Andy only another seven to go !



X3_1986 said:


> I'm finding myself craving things like sandwiches and anything sweet lol


get some almonds and cashews to snack on mate it helps i love sweet stuff its hell at times


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Prep for Saturday
View attachment 4306


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Good stuff Loz


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Awesome stuff guys


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Amendments ---------------------

Day 1 - 3

7am: 8 whole eggs scrambled/poached + 10ml measure flaxseed powder/Omega 3 caps + green tea + Extreme Krevolution

9am: 200g chicken/Turkey/lean beef + broccoli/spinach/fennel/celery root + garlic + fenugreek + EVOO + 10ml flax/omega 3 caps

12pm: 200g Salmon/Mackeral, salad + broccoli/spinach/fennel/celery root + vinegar

3pm: Two scoops of Extreme Pro 6 Protein with 1 serving of natural peanut butter with water + almonds/brazils/cashews

6pm: 200g chicken/Turkey/lean beef + broccoli/spinach/fennel/celery root + garlic + fenugreek + EVOO + 10ml flax/omega 3 caps + Omega 3 caps + vinegar

Extreme Liquid Fury (15 minutes pre training)

7pm: hour weight training, 30 mins HIIT

2 scoops Extreme pro-6 g + 20g leucine/Extreme BCAA's + Extreme Krevolution

9.30pm: Calcium Caseinate/Extreme Pro6 + cottage cheese + 10ml measure of flax seed + almonds/brazils/cashews

Day 4

7am: 8 whole eggs scrambled/poached + 10ml measure flaxseed powder/Omega 3 caps + green tea + Extreme Krevolution

9am: 200g chicken/Turkey/lean beef + broccoli/spinach/fennel/celery root + garlic + fenugreek + EVOO + 10ml flax/omega 3 caps

12pm: 200g Salmon/Mackeral, salad + broccoli/spinach/fennel/celery root + vinegar

3pm: Two scoops of Extreme Pro 6 Protein with 1 serving of natural peanut butter with water + almonds/brazils/cashews

1 hour Pre work out

Reasonably fast acting carb at 75g (white rice for example), + lean protein + veggies.

Workout

Post workout - WMS/dextrose/malto 50g + why protein isolate/concentrate (Extreme Build and Recover for example achieves this)

Rest of day four and all of five

Consume Carbs at 100g every single meal. Absolutely NO FAT. AT ALL. Aim for 10 meals in this period so 1kg of carbs. Taper the GI down word. If you want to start Friday with a little fructose fine. We're refilling glycogen here. NO FAT is imperative. Your insulin will be spiking so we need to be maximising nutrient partioning.

Day 6 + 7. This is Saturday & Sunday.

Work out Sat morning and hit a really REALLY heavy weights session.

For diet revert to a med gi carbs, low fat, lots of veggies, lean meat diet for 2 days. You guys know enough for me not to hold your hand now.

This is phase two. After the four weeks of almost fasting your blood sugar will have stabilised hugely, you'll be less insulin sensitive, more efficient at oxidising fat etc...

This is my diet. I cycle 8 weeks and drop about 6 pounds of fat during the cycle. And I drink on Friday or Saturday during. The early week is a killer but its completely worth it on Saturday. You wake up looking noticebably more sliced and with a great pump. If you look watery you overdid the carbs - so tone them down next week by a few 100g's. You should still be dry on waking Saturday


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Loz you are probably doing something akin to this already as I moved you onto 2 day refeeds when you consistently showed keto and felt a little flat.

This should still be the next step for you. Will allow you to pack on some size whilst cutting.

I assume you guys have picked up enough now to know that you should train lagging bodyparts over the weekend? Really enjoying your contributions to the forum these days guys


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

What about cardio days do i need to have the pre workout meal? as well as the b&r my man in fact **** it i mght just have some caseinate before cardio


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Day 4 for me is a Thursday and I don't workout on a Thursday, do I change routine? Or diet?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Keep your routine the same mate i would just drop the pre workout meal if doing nothing, though i will be doing some cardio on that day so will keep to the full diet, time to get the basmati rice out


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Mr Gun got can we do something to perhaps get bodyfat lower quicker??? as we have six weeks left any tips ie i have beed refeeding over the main sunday did a little on saturday but upping carbs now scares me slightly as wanted to get leaner before i started upping carbs?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Also meals on days 4-5 100g of carbs anytime should there be a cutoff for the last meal if having 100g of carbs just a question boss?? and when you say NO FATS, does that include fatty fish also or just the evoo and omega 3 caps/peabnut butter ect??


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

I was thinking the same Loz lol


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Think hes gone fishing!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I've taken 200g raw basmati and divided it into three for 3 meals it's a lot bigger when cooked no fat apart from the fish
View attachment 4316
. Carbs on a Thursday and Friday love it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Welcome to my world  looks very familiar


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

looks filling lol... sure you'll manage though Loz.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

yeah no probs just had a tub was a bit filling i must say i think 100g per meal i a bit much, i had 100g of sweet potato with my scrambled eggs this morning .


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

No chance me doing that in the morning i struggle to eat the eggs on there own lol. I'm starting this new duet next week.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

felt a little strange earlier had no fats today or half of yesterday and had some sort of crash after my workout strange a bit shaky maybe cos i had no fats and just started loading with carbs who knows, tapered down carbs towards end of tonight wil ahve some caseinate before bed and some cottage cheese looking foward to rice and potato city tommorow.


----------



## IngridC (Jul 22, 2012)

Loz said:


> felt a little strange earlier had no fats today or half of yesterday and had some sort of crash after my workout strange a bit shaky maybe cos i had no fats and just started loading with carbs who knows, tapered down carbs towards end of tonight wil ahve some caseinate before bed and some cottage cheese looking foward to rice and potato city tommorow.


You may have eaten too many carbs, and / or too early before your gym session,

I could be an insulin spike. Other option if its your first carb day after a long keto period your blood sugar could have been too low (esp if you trained in the morning).

Dont worry about it, just if you train later in the (carb) day and you've had a few meals make sure that your insulin levels have time to stabilize before hitting the gym.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Breakfast and back on keto after weekend
View attachment 4333


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Good stuff mate. I'm not ketoing until tomorrow as off out tonight. I'll think of you when I'm eating cous cous/rice/sweet pot later.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thank bud no worries with these shorter keto days now its quite easy , but still think bf is not dropping quick enough, did eat a lot of carbs though over the three days


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Prep becoming easy now like clockwork
View attachment 4334


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

More prep this time with some carbs
View attachment 4341


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

No protein?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

It's still in the oven along with more sweet potato I will post up full meal lol

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Meals for tommorow as always got some carbs too who hoo
View attachment 4343
p

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Where's Malc hiding??


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Could be on hols? more photos coming in a week or so, couldnt do cardio today lazy day all seems to have gone quiet on the comp front, but i know theres a few working hard on the quiet me included


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Defo mate, the calm before the storm me thinks. Don't be fooled...


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

I know Phil, you and Malc are working v hard Loz. I think Rocky have dropped out for the most part. #Team Drago


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I work hard at it during the week


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

I never forget you BJ just luring them into a false sense of security 

You pic differences were huge.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Really? Couldn't see it myself, maybe a tiny bit...


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

View attachment 4380
View attachment 4381


Discovered lazy garlic and some really spicy flavouring more prep

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Diet going well mainly doing four keto days then refeeding slowly over the weekend no fats on a friday then low fat med gi carbs over weekend aiming for 1kg per day on fri,sat,sun.

Training lagging body part on sat morning when i can also started to supplement with some fat burning yohimbine also mainly on cardio days taking 17.5g and some lean-r 3 caps beforehand got loads of lean r left from previous order,looking to put together some sort of training motivation video at some point as want to play around with camera too Drago Power :gun:


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

don't think I've gone away boys, I'm after you eep:


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I know bud the silent warrior


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

More food for Monday keto days are here again don't you just love it?
View attachment 4428


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Whoever has to do a keto diet for months on end I salute you and you deserve respect always
View attachment 4437


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

U need to get some spices LoZ LOL

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I have mate already have 2 types so alternate still brutal though

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Only 2 types?

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Exotic and spicy

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Taking yohimbine currently upped dose today to 17.5mg plus some fat burner stack, question is i am not eating at least 2 hours before for insulin reasons and take the stack 45/hour before cardio but how long should i leave eating again when cardio is done? is there a time frame obviously i would be keeping carbs low and would mainly be on the keto days but just curious as if that fat is oxidized/mobilized for oxidation if i eat too soon after cardio will it have a detrimental effect to fat loss?

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

bump for parky


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Loving the dedication Loz!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

View attachment 4461


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Week twelve on the horizon it's been fun so far looking forward to the next phaze if any

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Photo's?....


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Loz said:


> View attachment 4461
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Look good Loz what is the white powder on the two on the left?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Parky said:


> Photo's?....


That's next weekend making them Saturday

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

roadrunner1 said:


> Look good Loz what is the white powder on the two on the left?


Fenugreek mate

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

yeah photos this week Loz


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I thought it was but it's next lol

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

oh righto, another week to prepare then


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thank heavens for small mercies

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Pictures pictures pictures

I know BJ is going another month for his 12 weekers due to his holiday season

X3 seems to have disappeared. Phil is still in. So I have 3/4 who all will complete. Great effort guys


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Wish i'd joined in but full length shots would've ruined the illusion!!  Actually caught a glimpse of a slither of quad muscle over the wkd, again good lighting though and it was gone as quickly as i'd noticed it!

Maybe next year...

Think you've all done great with this btw, the effort has been immense. But yeah, where the fcuk has Malc gone???!


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

I have no idea mate. He asked me if I was interested in training him for competing. I said I'd offer any advice I could but that I wasn't anywhere near qualified enough to prep him and that he should ask Doug. He did and as far as I know Doug agreed as he was made up about it. Sure he'll be back - you never know what issues people have


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

so is it 3 onto 1 now? come on boys me and my cardio are doing the business


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

You getting the 12 week pics up Mark?


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

i think from what Loz said, they are due next week mate, they will be done


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Looking forward to it mate. Hope you have some great results


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks, any results will be great


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

mark_star said:


> thanks, any results will be great


Nail/head there Mark, as with many of your posts.


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks Dorsey that's very kind of you


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I have definately put on some muscle. All my fitted polo shirts are tighter around my arms, but the last few weeks the love handles have remained.

4 solid weeks and i'll get some more pics up, although I will be sticking to this diet for a couple of months yet.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

The fact that you've left your signature cracks me up


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

You want to try carb cycling for the last weeks BJ? (lets you do what you want almost at weekends but the week is a killer)


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Tell him he can drink as many Magners as he likes over the wkd and he'll be game!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Is cragels not in also?

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Loz said:


> Is cragels not in also?


It's BJ you wanna watch out for Loz, he's after you!!!!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Oi banjo Ben no extensions for photos on week 24

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I'll have a 24 week comp with you lozza, I have more dedication in the winter. Less beer gardens and BBQ's 

Sounds good Parky with the weekend thing (thats where I let myself down), give me a brief rundown first and ill let you know if the things i don't like can be ammended


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I thought it was for six months thought week twelve was halfway ?

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh yeah, bring it on then


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Anyway you couldn't post week 12 shots on week 16 for a 12 week comp? Don't they call that cheating lol

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I'll wait until week 24 before any pics then


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Every four weeks ive been told you slacker


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Did you do 8 week piccies Loz?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Every 4 weeks boss wasnt that the rule ??


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Yeah so are we not at week 11 now?


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

So week 4 and week 8 piccies?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

youve had em on the photo thread that you created lol there all there cmon parky your the moderator ive deleted my photos once posted up on here


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Yes I'm not saying that's not the rule. I'm saying I don't recollect the week 8 ones from anyone. I'll go look


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Ah yeah that was it - the ridiculous leg shots #winning


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

lol your working to hard Tom you need to have a kit kat


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

700g of chicken tikka masala
View attachment 4528


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

ooh very nice, fancy a snack


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Its Cooking Now! im looking forward to something more riviting than plain chicken


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

pictures, pictures


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Weekend boss and no crap lighting


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

If anything has been learnt its how to prep food very quickly
View attachment 4596


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I've had green beans coming out my ears for the past two months now. The old bid next door grows them and turns up with at least 200g a day without fail!

Need to politely tell her I'm more interested in broccoli next yr...if she lasts that long!!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Cool mate free greens can't be bad

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Cool mate free greens can't be bad

Sent from my iPhone


----------

